# The Best 209 pistol?



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Who makes the best 209 primer pistol now that you can not get the Day's End pistol (can't even get them repaired anymore)?

Why do you like the one pistol you are recommending?

What do you dislike about the other ones?

Any and all infor would be appreciated.

FOM


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll bet you never thought this question would stump the panel.


----------



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

Its not like you have a lot of choices. The last time I was looking for one, there were only 2 models. Is there more now?


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Lainee,

The things I've seen, other than the Days End, aren't something I'd want. You'd be better off getting a NEF .22 cal in my opinion.

AH


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Find a stainless 22 or 25 revolver at your nearest pawn shop, take it to your local gunsmith and have him bore out the holes so that primers will fit. Friend of mine did this and now he has a primer pistol that rivals the NEF.


----------

